# HELP : comment faire évoluer mon powerbook G4



## jugger72 (6 Novembre 2008)

salut à tous, je viens d'acquerir un powerbook G4 d'occase, mais sans le CD d'installation. Forcément, aucune application récente ne fonctionne dessu, je suis sur OsX 10.2.8. Je voudrais le faire évoluer pour pouvoir ne serais-ce que lire des vidéos sur VLC !!! Jusqu'à quel Os puis-je aller ? Et où peut-on le trouver ? Merci d'avance...
Jugger72


----------



## rizoto (6 Novembre 2008)

jugger72 a dit:


> salut à tous, je viens d'acquerir un powerbook G4 d'occase, mais sans le CD d'installation. Forcément, aucune application récente ne fonctionne dessu, je suis sur OsX 10.2.8. Je voudrais le faire évoluer pour pouvoir ne serais-ce que lire des vidéos sur VLC !!! Jusqu'à quel Os puis-je aller ? Et où peut-on le trouver ? Merci d'avance...
> Jugger72



Regle numero 1 : Ne pas acheter un mac sans les cd d'installs

quelles sont les caracteristiques de ton powerbook?


----------



## tribo (6 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Regle numero 1 : Ne pas acheter un mac sans les cd d'installs
> 
> quelles sont les caracteristiques de ton powerbook?




Oui, car dans bien des cas c'est une machine volée...
Sinon tu dois pouvoir mettre tiger sans soucis


----------



## jugger72 (6 Novembre 2008)

C'est un Power PC Ga 867 mhz, 256 de ram, avec osx 10.2.8, je l'ai acheté à un papy donc, je pense pas qu'il l'ai volé (par contre, il y connaissait rien et a jeté l'emballage d'origine et les CD d'install). Si je passe sous Tiger, ça pourrait donc coller ? Où est-ce que je pourrais me le procurer ? Sur le site d'Apple ?


----------



## tribo (6 Novembre 2008)

Moi je dis que c'est bon (en même temps c'est une vieille machine..)
Pour que ça soit plus confortable il serait judicieux d'installer de la ram en plus (fais quelques recherches...)

Sinon pour le CD, aucune idée....


----------



## rizoto (6 Novembre 2008)

jugger72 a dit:


> C'est un Power PC Ga 867 mhz, 256 de ram, avec osx 10.2.8, je l'ai acheté à un papy donc, je pense pas qu'il l'ai volé (par contre, il y connaissait rien et a jeté l'emballage d'origine et les CD d'install). Si je passe sous Tiger, ça pourrait donc coller ? Où est-ce que je pourrais me le procurer ? Sur le site d'Apple ?



Tu peux trouver Tiger sur Ebay. Il faut que tu prennes les CD noirs. 

Les cd gris sont ceux livrés avec la machine
Les cd noirs sont ceux livrés en version boite

Comme l'as dit tribo. Augmente la quantité de RAM et tu pourras profiter pleinement de VLC et du reste.


----------



## oflorent (22 Novembre 2008)

jugger72 a dit:


> C'est un Power PC Ga 867 mhz, 256 de ram, avec osx 10.2.8, je l'ai acheté à un papy donc, je pense pas qu'il l'ai volé (par contre, il y connaissait rien et a jeté l'emballage d'origine et les CD d'install). Si je passe sous Tiger, ça pourrait donc coller ? Où est-ce que je pourrais me le procurer ? Sur le site d'Apple ?



Tu dois pouvoir trouver ton bonheur ici
Pour TIGER configuration minimum : Ordinateur Macintosh avec processeur PowerPC G3, G4 ou G5 ; ports USB intégrés et 128 Mo de RAM physique.


----------

